# Растягивающий ортопедический пояс  для лечения грыжи межпозвоночных дисков



## Mikhail Zh (6 Сен 2006)

Здесь представлен пояс для ЛЕЧЕНИЯ межпозвонковых грыж.
gimi.ru/product_info.php/products_id/1557

Не могли бы специалисты подсказать, не преувеличено ли такое заявление о поясе? Насколько он полезен?


----------



## Helen (7 Сен 2006)

*Две грыжи и остеохондроз. Может ли боль пройти сама?*

Прочитала, но не имею наблюдений за течением заболевания с применением такого пояса. Возможно, что кое-какой эффект будет, но что проблемы таким способом не решить  - это точно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (7 Сен 2006)

*Две грыжи и остеохондроз. Может ли боль пройти сама?*

Оригинальная штука. Должна работать. Но у вас боли в грудном отделе насколько я понимаю. Для грудного отдела она не подойдет.


----------



## Анатолий (7 Сен 2006)

*Две грыжи и остеохондроз. Может ли боль пройти сама?*

Здравствуйте, Михаил!
С нашей стороны ношение корсета на постоянной основе это смерть для мышц! Мы рекомендуем для наших пациентов «воспроизводить» свой мышечный корсет ( в гимнастических упражнениях). Но в не которых случаях, Мы советуем одевать корсет при длительных поездка, ношении тяжести,  на не большое кол-во времени, и только при нагрузках, не больше.


----------



## Mikhail Zh (7 Сен 2006)

*Две грыжи и остеохондроз. Может ли боль пройти сама?*



			
				Игорь Зинчук написал(а):
			
		

> Оригинальная штука. Должна работать. Но у вас боли в грудном отделе насколько я понимаю. Для грудного отдела она не подойдет.


Да, но в поясничном отделе две грыжи. Потому и интересуюсь 


*Безносов Анатолий*


> С нашей стороны ношение корсета на постоянной основе это смерть для мышц! Мы рекомендуем для наших пациентов «воспроизводить» свой мышечный корсет ( в гимнастических упражнениях). Но в не которых случаях, Мы советуем одевать корсет при длительных поездка, ношении тяжести, на не большое кол-во времени, и только при нагрузках, не больше.


Спасибо, Анатолий. Но для чего же они пишут "для лечения"? Выходит, что обманывают людей?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (8 Сен 2006)

Ну почему сразу обманывают... 
Вот пример:
Ношение корсета может быть необходимым при лечении листеза в поясничном отделе, осложненного нестабильностью.

Носить пояс только потому, что у вас есть в наличии грыжа диска - ошибочная парадигма.


----------



## Andrey Rozenkov (23 Май 2009)

Кто испытывал эту штуку.

Растягивающий пояс на талию Disk Dr. Waist

Отзовитесь.


----------



## Alex74 (23 Май 2009)

Не пробовал - вопрос как он будет нижнюю часть туловища от верхней растягивать (за что и во что он упираться будет) - и какова будет зона растяжения...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2009)

Alex74 написал(а):


> Не пробовал - вопрос как он будет нижнюю часть туловища от верхней растягивать (за что и во что он упираться будет) - и какова будет зона растяжения...



Не в бровь, а в глаз.
Рост у вас какой?


----------



## Andrey Rozenkov (24 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не в бровь, а в глаз.
> Рост у вас какой?



Здравствуйте,доктор.
Вес 95,рост 182.

Вот описание последнего МРТ от 11.02.09г.на серии мрт взвешенных по т1 и т2 в двух проекциях лордоз сглажен.Высота м. дисков L3-S1 и сигналы от них по т2 снижены,высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Задние грыжи дисков:
медиальная L3/L4,размером 0,4см. распространяющаяся по широкому радиусу в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с их сужением,с деформацией прилежащих отделов дурального мешка.Правосторонняя медиально-парамедианная L4/L5,размером 0,6см,распространяющаяся по дуге широкого радиуса в межп.отверстия с обеих сторон,больше в правый лаитеральный карман,с компрессией прилежащих отделов дурального мешка и правого нервного корешка.
левосторонняя медиально-парамедиальная грыжа диска L5/S1 размером до 0,5см распр-ся в левое межпозв.отверстие с деформацией прилежащих отд.дурального мешка.Просвет позвоночного канала суженна уровне грыж дисков,сигнал от структур спинного мозга по т1 и т2 не изменен.Формы и размеры тел позвонков обычные ,признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков обычные,признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков,грыжи Шморля L1-L4.
Заключение:картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояс-крест. отд.позвоночника.Грыжи дисков L3-S1.

Спасибо.


----------



## юрок (24 Май 2009)

Andrey Rozenkov написал(а):


> Кто испытывал эту штуку.
> Растягивающий пояс на талию Disk Dr. Waist


Привет! У меня такой, еще есть из кожи, еще со вставками - этот естественно лучше всех, растягивает реально, когда были сильные боли начинаешь накачивать и нагрузка на позвонки меньше, чувствуется сразу. Что хорошо - регулируется давление. Короче не пожелел деньги выкинутые на него, сделан хорошо, добротно- думаю хватит надолго.


----------



## druk (24 Май 2009)

Где такой купить?


----------



## nuwa (24 Май 2009)

*druk*, наберите название растягивающего пояса в поисковике и подберёте удобный для Вас вариант приобретения.


----------



## юрок (24 Май 2009)

nuwa написал(а):


> *druk*, наберите название растягивающего пояса в поисковике и подберёте удобный для Вас вариант приобретения.


Точно! Даже наложенным платежом высылают..


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2009)

Теперь померьте расстояние между крылом подвздошной кости и 10 ребром- 20 см + подвижность нижних ребер на пару см.= 22 см.
Высота пояса в растянутом положении?


----------



## Andrey Rozenkov (25 Май 2009)

юрок написал(а):


> Привет! У меня такой, еще есть из кожи, еще со вставками - этот естественно лучше всех, растягивает реально, когда были сильные боли начинаешь накачивать и нагрузка на позвонки меньше, чувствуется сразу. Что хорошо - регулируется давление. Короче не пожелел деньги выкинутые на него, сделан хорошо, добротно- думаю хватит надолго.



Спасибо,наверное куплю!


----------



## druk (25 Май 2009)

почитал, на сайте где его продают:


> Применение в такой ситуации пояса Dr.Disk Waist обеспечит снижение давления в области поврежденного межпозвонкового диска до отрицательных величин, *что в свою очередь приведет к втягиванию грыжевого выпячивания внутрь фиброзного кольца.* Если сохранить иммобилизацию позвоночника в течение времени, достаточного для эффективного репаративного процесса, то положительный эффект будет гарантирован


*"что в свою очередь приведет к втягиванию грыжевого выпячивания внутрь фиброзного кольца."* - такое вообще возможно???


----------



## юрок (25 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Теперь померьте расстояние между крылом подвздошной кости и 10 ребром- 20 см + подвижность нижних ребер на пару см.= 22 см.
> Высота пояса в растянутом положении?


17 см...Он как бы не обжимает а как бы разглаживает вверх вниз, не знаю как объяснить...Но одеваешь, начинаешь накачивать реально чувствуется уменьшение давления на позвонки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Май 2009)

22-17=5 
Значит для вытяжения не хватает 5 см.


----------



## юрок (27 Май 2009)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 22-17=5
> Значит для вытяжения не хватает 5 см.


честно сказать по моему опыту пояс если и нужен то только на период обострения, а потом все равно больше двигаться нужно, он только вредить будет.


----------



## Владимир Рысин (27 Май 2009)

Cталкивался с подобной штукой, только воротник. ЮРОК прав - только, как вариант при обострении.


----------



## Ole (27 Май 2009)

У меня такой корсет, знакомый нейрохирург из Ливана,
утверждал что если носить пол года по 6ч в день - протрузии
и мелкие грыжи полностью изчезнут. 
Я почему-то так и не решилась на столь длительный эксперимент.
А в остальном корсет как корсет, удобный - живот не пережимает,
но надувать/сдувать при каждом одевании надоедает.

PS Разницы при обострении между ним и обычным копеечным корсетом 
я не увидела


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Май 2009)

Честно говоря, еще не видел человека, которому реально помогли бы подобные "чуда науки и техники". Люди покупают корсеты и пояса разных фирм и народов, ждут выздоровления,но оно, выздоровление, почему-то не наступает. А как ему наступить, если давление в пульпозном ядре межпозвонкового диска от 6 до 8 атмосфер!  . "Чем изощреннее реклама . тем ниже качество продукта". Не покупайтесь, господа хорошие, на рекламные трюки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Май 2009)

Не так критично, при небольшом росте, вполне возможно.


----------



## Dr_Surkov (22 Дек 2011)

Хороший вопрос. При межпозвонковой грыже пояс нужен в течение всего дня. Полужесткие корсеты - это действительно смерть и не только для мышц, а и для межпозвонковых сегментов. Сустав лишенный движения дегенерирует довольно быстро. Что касается пояса, напоминающего манжету от тонометра - если это поиск варианта помощи, а не голый бизнес, похвальное стремление. Кому интересно - попробуйте подпоясаться этой резиной на весь день.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Дек 2011)

Dr_Surkov написал(а):


> Хороший вопрос. При межпозвонковой грыже пояс нужен в течение всего дня. Полужесткие корсеты - это действительно смерть и не только для мышц, а и для межпозвонковых сегментов. Сустав лишенный движения дегенерирует довольно быстро. Что касается пояса, напоминающего манжету от тонометра - если это поиск варианта помощи, а не голый бизнес, похвальное стремление. Кому интересно - попробуйте подпоясаться этой резиной на весь день.


Так и не понял вашего мнения.
Надо или не надо и какой?


----------



## Марголит (25 Фев 2014)

Мне сын такой чуть не прикупил, еле отговорила деньги зря не выкидывать. Ну за что он держаться должен? Кишки передавить, чтоб на том месте, где нужно, удержался? Если уж производитель и правда помочь хотел, то сноска бы была на размеры высоты корсета. У меня их дома уже кучка собралась и только один, совсем случайно купленный, с жесткими вставками, но довольно широкий, выручает во время поездок по врачам. Иногда чем проще, тем лучше.


----------



## Сергей Муравьев (30 Мар 2014)

Ну и зря отговорили, купил такую штуку для шеи, она меня просто спасла, так как от напряжения мышц, видать, артерия пережималась. Сейчас мышцы на шее почти все расслаблены, хотя раньше просто жизни не было, пришлось с высокооплачиваемой работы программиста уволиться. Ходить в такой штуке постоянно, естественно, не нужно, но если одевать каждый день, минут на 15 то результат отличный.

Как работает и за что держится? Вертикально расположенные резиновые трубки внутри пояса надуваются сначала вширь и обхватывают кольцом пояс или шею и, продолжая надуваться, но уже больше в высоту, так как вширь уже дальше некуда, вот и получается растяжение. Передавливания не получается, так как это трубка и в длину она увеличивается больше, чем в ширину.

Кстати, в этом коротком видео видно, как оно растягивает поясницу:


----------



## Доктор Черепанов (2 Апр 2014)

Сергей Муравьев написал(а):


> Ну и зря отговорили, купил такую штуку для шеи, она меня просто спасла, так как от напряжения мышц, видать, артерия пережималась. Сейчас мышцы на шее почти все расслаблены, хотя раньше просто жизни не было, пришлось с высокооплачиваемой работы программиста уволиться. Ходить в такой штуке постоянно, естественно, не нужно, но если одевать каждый день, минут на 15 то результат отличный.
> 
> Как работает и за что держится? Вертикально расположенные резиновые трубки внутри пояса надуваются сначала вширь и обхватывают кольцом пояс или шею и, продолжая надуваться, но уже больше в высоту, так как вширь уже дальше некуда, вот и получается растяжение. Передавливания не получается, так как это трубка и в длину она увеличивается больше, чем в ширину.
> 
> Кстати, в этом коротком видео видно, как оно растягивает поясницу:


Это короткое видео - сплошное вранье. Если бы было не вранье, то они сделали бы видеорентгеноскопию и показали как на самом деле растягивается позвоночник. Технически в этом нет ничего сложного (в смысле сделать видеозапись реального позвоночника).


----------



## Сергей Муравьев (6 Сен 2014)

Какую дозу облучения получит испытуемый при снятии такого видео?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Сен 2014)

Под ИОПом, меньше флюорографии.


----------



## Diver77 (6 Сен 2014)

...Пояс надувной - вещь хорошая  и полезная: наподобие  "воротника  Шанца" для  шеи. 
Естественно,, что он минусует  несколько  кг. от нагрузки  на   позвоночный  столб, что реально  ощущается. чтобы не говорили...
...Конечно,  нужно  учитывать  форму фигуры, вес. рост -особенно наличие  выпуклого или  впалого живота - от сюда и этого и  зависит эффективность  девайса.
==


----------



## Сергей Муравьев (7 Сен 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Под ИОПом


А что такое ИОП? Ни Гугл, ни знакомые врачи не знают, что это 8)




Diver77 написал(а):


> Конечно, нужно учитывать форму фигуры, вес. рост -особенно наличие выпуклого или впалого живота - от сюда и этого и зависит эффективность девайса


Сказано абсолютно верно. У меня правда ощущение, что там больше, чем несколько килограмм снимается.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Сен 2014)

Сергей Муравьев написал(а):


> А что такое ИОП? Ни Гугл, ни знакомые врачи не знают, что это 8)



Описка, ЭОП - С дуга.


----------



## Сергей Муравьев (8 Сен 2014)

Если меньше, чем флюорография, то могу побыть испытуемым для проведения эксперимента. Хотя пояс содержит магнитные вставки. И вопрос, не станет ли он источником излучения после съемки?


----------



## La murr (8 Сен 2014)

Сергей Муравьев написал(а):


> Если меньше, чем флюорография, то могу побыть испытуемым для проведения эксперимента. Хотя пояс содержит магнитные вставки. И вопрос, не станет ли он источником излучения после съемки?


А Вы адресуйте свой вопрос, Сергей, рентгенологу-консультанту форума -  https://www.medhouse.ru/members/11025/
Он ответит по возможности.


----------



## Сергей Муравьев (8 Сен 2014)

Хотя думаю, что на для растяжения позвоночника до такой степени, как на той gif-картинке все равно нужно хотя бы час. Именно эта "вязкость" межпозвонковых дисков и обеспечивает более-менее устойчивый эффект после растяжения. Иначе сразу после снятия пояса или после тракционной терапии диски снова бы мгновенно сплющивались назад.


La murr написал(а):


> А Вы адресуйте свой вопрос, Сергей, рентгенологу-консультанту форума


Спасибо, написал ему в личных сообщениях.


----------



## Kosolapi67 (23 Май 2015)

Брал попробовать у знакомого....мое мнение , как и знакомого ... Это не работает. Развод на бабло...очень дорогая штука.


----------



## agrpravo (17 Апр 2017)

Задумка пояса очень хорошая, и если бы он работал так как рекламируют, было бы просто супер! Например  ездить в автомобиле на дальние расстояния, чтобы снять лишнюю нагрузку на диск (грыжа L5-s1 6мм).  А так после часа езды болит спина. 
Купил, НО купил китайский,  а он через пару минут просто сползает, как не надувай, хотя все по размеру. Пару дней отрепетировал с ним. Отстой. Вернул обратно.
 А как обстоит дело с оригинальным такая же беда? Кто знает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Сен 2017)

Есть лучше для


----------

